

David Carr, Media Equation Columnist for the Times, Is Dead at 58 - sharkweek
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/13/business/media/david-carr-media-equation-columnist-for-the-times-is-dead-at-58.html?partner=socialflow&smid=tw-nytimes

======
minimaxir
It's worth noting that his last article was published _only yesterday_ :
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/12/business/media/brian-
willi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/12/business/media/brian-williamss-
and-jon-stewarts-common-ground.html)

~~~
sharkweek
Yeah he was doing a video interview just a few hours ago:

[https://twitter.com/tomgara/status/566080550084304896](https://twitter.com/tomgara/status/566080550084304896)

Terribly sad, Carr was a great

------
guiambros
What a sad news.

He was a brilliant mind, and one of the best journalists in the convergence of
business, media and technology. His talks were always full of wit, grace, and
his typical cynicism.

RIP.

------
vonnik
RIP Dave Carr. An original.

